# My Buds



## Iron Emmett (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, i been messing around with my camera and finally figured out how to take a macro pictures, so thought i'd throw a couple up.











Couple of dried bud shots and a shot of the plant while alive, Great find with this lady, got her from a pack of Cali Connection Pre-98 Bubba Kush, she gets nice fat buds that turn grey with trichs, and she always purples up regardless of temp, she smells likes sugar and mold.

Thanks for looking

I.E


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice shots of some nice bud IE. Very nice.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 9, 2012)

They do look great   dont know bout that smell tho lol.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice...  Have you ever smoked the Pre98 BK cut?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for replying, nice to know someone is looking!

Ruse, thanks for the compliment!

LJ, The smell sounds like weird combo, but thats the best way i can describe it, its weird but does smell great.

Jaam, i have smoked and grown Pre-98 from clone, the high between the two is the same, everything else is very similar.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2012)

Good job IE.....nice pics as well.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Feb 9, 2012)

real nice, congrats


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

Real Nice Buds :48::48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

:rofl: Bro you are so high,,all buds are looking good to you. Yur funny Little Brother.


----------

